# Metal Paint



## Rhyolith (3 Mar 2016)

I do a bit of tool restoration, mostly old drills, vices, planes, etc from car boots. After using white spirt and a lot of wire brushing to get the crud off, I have been using hammerite spray and brush on paints. 

Is there anything significantly better/cheaper that does not require a lot of skill to put on? (my painting still very inconstant).


----------



## Phil Pascoe (3 Mar 2016)

The techies in the college I worked in few years ago said that there was 17y.o. equipment and metalwork there that was as good a new that was painted with QD90. They wouldn't touch Hammerite.


----------



## Spindle (4 Mar 2016)

Hi

I've had very good results using Japlac enamal - with a good brush you can get a finish to rival a sprayed one.

Regards Mick


----------



## John15 (4 Mar 2016)

Does QD90 need a primer? I know Hammerite doesn't which I've used before.

John

Edit Just checked myself and it does need a primer.


----------



## Rhyolith (4 Mar 2016)

I should ask too, where do you get good brushes from? Alls the ones I have had from local shops have been pretty rubbish... bare in mind I cannot justify spending a lot on brushes and they need to be small. 

Are these suggestions easy to get results from? My painting skills are not great.


----------



## Spindle (4 Mar 2016)

Hi

For your application I'd look to artist suppliers in you area

Regards Mick


----------



## wallace (7 Mar 2016)

If you go to your local motor factors who mix paint for garages they will do a paint called quick dry machinery enamel. It should cost around £10 a litre for any colour mix you wish. It comes as a gloss finish but i like to get it semi gloss for my machine restos. You will need synthetic thinners to clean brushes. It is best with a zinc primer. A little goes a long way.


----------



## Rhyolith (8 Mar 2016)

wallace":cr6gb9kd said:


> If you go to your local motor factors who mix paint for garages they will do a paint called quick dry machinery enamel. It should cost around £10 a litre for any colour mix you wish. It comes as a gloss finish but i like to get it semi gloss for my machine restos. You will need synthetic thinners to clean brushes. It is best with a zinc primer. A little goes a long way.


I don't know wheremy local one of those is, do you know one in Norwich? 

I am guessing from the link there that you restore industrail machines?


----------



## wallace (8 Mar 2016)

Yes I like to mess around with old lumps of iron. A quick search brought up these guys http://www.smithandallan.com/products/v ... l-colours/


----------



## niagra (9 Mar 2016)

wallace":3582o70h said:


> Yes I like to mess around with old lumps of iron. A quick search brought up these guys http://www.smithandallan.com/products/v ... l-colours/



Tractol/Tekaloid is great stuff if you don't mind the drying time and don't have a dusty workshop, the dust just sticks to it and you can't sand that paint (well, you can, but you can't polish a shine into it). You also need a quality brush to apply it without streaks - one for the experts, which I am not!


----------



## marekskoczylas (18 Mar 2016)

Whether you are painting ferrous metal or galvanized metal, the key to a successful job is preparing the surface for the prime coat.


----------

